# PLEASE HELP!!!



## Zargon_91 (18 January 2013)

Hi everyone, I am currently in my last year at uni, and that means dissertation!
I'm looking into the prevalence of symptomatic knee osteoarthritis in various sports. Id be really grateful if anyone could please fill out this survey (link attached) It is only 10 questions long and shouldn't take longer than 15 minutes.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Z9JLRTW

I especially need FOOTBALLERS, RUNNERS, GYMNASTS, RUGBY PLAYERS, SWIMMERS, TENNIS PLAYERS.

Please forward this to any family/friends who play any sports. 

PS, you dont have to suffer from OA or any joint condition to fill out this questionnaire. 
Thankyou so much in advance!


----------



## Burmilla (19 January 2013)

Hi -I tried filling in yr survey. Got to the second question, put in relevent numbers, went to continue and could not because the numbers I had entered (6 2 and 10 yrs) were not 'positive numbers'. Tried 06 02 and 10, but same answer. What  am I doing wrong? Please advise as I want to finish the survey. Thank you. Gill


----------



## Zargon_91 (19 January 2013)

Hi,
Thankyou so much for taking the time to help, im sorry its not been as easy as it should have been!
For this question you need only answer in relation to your primary sport- so please enter only one number, this should solve the problem.
Thanks


----------



## Burmilla (19 January 2013)

Done! Good luck with the disertation.


----------



## Zargon_91 (20 January 2013)

Thankyou so much for the help


----------



## Zebedee (20 January 2013)

Hi, The survey isn't appropriate to me , but can I suggest you try posting this on the Soapbox? This part of the forum doesn't get a lot of visits now.


----------

